# AMNPS with cajun injector electric smoker



## johnnyb99 (Feb 18, 2014)

I recently bought the cajun injector electric smoker and have done just a few smokes on it so far. I am wondering if anyone here has used the AMNPS with this smoker. I have been hearing alot of good things about the product but want to know if it will work well in my smoker. The smoker only produces smoke for about 30 minutes before having to add more chips. Also,  I'm assuming this would allow me to cold smoke by using just the AMNPS and not running the smoker?


----------



## johnnyb99 (Feb 18, 2014)

Giving this a bump. Hoping someone can chime in.


----------



## seenred (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Johnny.   I don't know anything much about your rig, but they look similar to an MES?  My understanding is that Todd designed the AMNPS to perform in a Masterbuilt Electric (I know for a fact it works great in those...I used to cook on one), so it stands to reason they'd work well in any similarly designed electric.

Maybe someone who has experience with the Cajun Injector will weigh in.

Red


----------



## johnnyb99 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks red. Might be a good investment for me to pick one up. I think my smoker is fairly close in design to the MES. I can't say that I have seen the pellets or dust sold in the store but I assume they are easy to find. What would be the difference between using the pellets vs dust?


----------



## travelbilly (Nov 3, 2014)

Been looking thru the acronym pages, but I don't see AMNPS. What's that?


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 3, 2014)

Travelbilly said:


> Been looking thru the acronym pages, but I don't see AMNPS. What's that?


At the top of the page click on "Visit Smoking-Meat.com" and then click on Jeff's Favorites.  You will find the link for AMNPS there.

John


----------



## daricksta (Nov 3, 2014)

Travelbilly said:


> Been looking thru the acronym pages, but I don't see AMNPS. What's that?


Travelbilly, A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker. You can find more info here: http://www.amazenproducts.com/

The AMNPS is all I use as the smoke source in my MES 30.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 3, 2014)

johnnyb99 said:


> I recently bought the cajun injector electric smoker and have done just a few smokes on it so far. I am wondering if anyone here has used the AMNPS with this smoker. I have been hearing alot of good things about the product but want to know if it will work well in my smoker. The smoker only produces smoke for about 30 minutes before having to add more chips. Also, I'm assuming this would allow me to cold smoke by using just the AMNPS and not running the smoker?


Looks like your smoker is very similar to a MES 30; not as much wattage (650w vs. 800w for the MES 30), but larger cooking area (735 sq. in vs. 721 sq.in. for the MES 30 (I'm talking Generation 1 here).

Looks like the AMNPS would fit nicely on the rack to the left of what looks to be the wood chip holder/heating element cover on the bottom. It looks like it should be wide enough.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 3, 2014)

johnnyb99 said:


> Thanks red. Might be a good investment for me to pick one up. I think my smoker is fairly close in design to the MES. I can't say that I have seen the pellets or dust sold in the store but I assume they are easy to find. What would be the difference between using the pellets vs dust?


Johnnyb99, here's a link to Todd Johnson's A-MAZE-N page where he talks about the difference between his dust and pellets: http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=21

I use his wood pellets in my AMNPS and they're the best.


----------



## dj54 (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a cajun injector smoker and use the amps pellet smoker. It works fine on the bottom left hand shelf. Only thing is i have to leave the door cracked open or it will go out due to oxygen starvation ( i guess ) leaving the door cracked doesnt seem to hurt anything. Good product, you cant go wrong with purchasing it


----------



## daricksta (Nov 7, 2014)

johnnyb99 said:


> I recently bought the cajun injector electric smoker and have done just a few smokes on it so far. I am wondering if anyone here has used the AMNPS with this smoker. I have been hearing alot of good things about the product but want to know if it will work well in my smoker. The smoker only produces smoke for about 30 minutes before having to add more chips. Also, I'm assuming this would allow me to cold smoke by using just the AMNPS and not running the smok





johnnyb99 said:


> I recently bought the cajun injector electric smoker and have done just a few smokes on it so far. I am wondering if anyone here has used the AMNPS with this smoker. I have been hearing alot of good things about the product but want to know if it will work well in my smoker. The smoker only produces smoke for about 30 minutes before having to add more chips. Also, I'm assuming this would allow me to cold smoke by using just the AMNPS and not running the smoker?


The AMNPS is all I use for cold smoking and it works great. Just gotta watch out for it going depending on the weather outside and the airflow inside. Todd Johnson suggested to me that I put two jugs of frozen water in the smoker to keep the temp low. The ice typically melts before I'm through smoking but it's possible I cold smoke a couple of hours longer than I need to so I'm going to try shortening the time with my next cold smoke. Be aware that


----------



## vegas flyingcub (Nov 23, 2014)

Just finished up bacon 2day. It worked fine, Just had to fill in a total of 2 times to get a 12 hour smoke..... I crush some pellets to mix with the wholes to insure the tube smoker stays lit....


----------



## albert rivera (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey Johnnyb!

 I have the Cajun injector smoker.

I do not use the side chip chute anymore.

I only use the amazing smoker that works flawlessly every time.

 A few tips that might make the results more predictable:

1) Place the amazing smoker on the two rails that extend to the left of the chips tray.

2) Use the small metal rack wrapped with foil to shield the amazing smoker from the dripping fat from extinguishing the pellets.

3 Allow about two inches of the foil to extend and "curl" against the left wall of the Cajun injector smoker to direct the dripping fat away from the pellets and encapsulate the oxygen coming off the chip tray.

4) Place the pellets in the microwave a few minutes before use to get rid of any moisture.

5) You will get aprox. 1 1/2  hour per row of pellets.

6 Leave your top vent wide open.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Dec 6, 2014)

I recently purchased a Cajun Injector ($129 on sale at Academy Sports) and just received my AMNPS.  I will be doing a mailbox mod to mine.


Albert Rivera said:


> Hey Johnnyb!
> 
> I have the Cajun injector smoker.
> 
> ...


A full tray of pellets should give you upwards of 8-9 hrs of burn time.  As per Todd's instructions that come with the AMNPS, placing it directly next to or above your heat source will shorten burn time considerably.


----------



## soks3d (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey guys newto this forum, I have bought the MES 40" and am wondering what this AMNPS is and how do you make it work in the smoker. Any help would be appreciated. I am smoking ribs at this moment and I cannot see any smoke ring.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 11, 2014)

Welcome, Soks3d. For a quick answer to your AMNPS answer, go here: http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=12

I own and love the 5x8 which I use in my MES 30. I also buy all my pellets from Todd at that website. You can also find AMNPS videos on You Tube. When I first got my smoker I quickly learned that dealing with wood chips was a real hassle. I found this forum and saw a lot of guys recommending the AMNPS. Some of those guys became friends who's advice I highly respect and so I ordered the AMNPS and it's been a game changer with smoking. You fill it up with the amount of pellets you need, light it, and it can produce smoke on its own for up to 12-16 hours depending on several factors. I've smoked baby back ribs, brisket, turkey breast, salmon, and cheeses with it with great results. The results will one day be outstanding after I really know what I'm doing around my smoker.


----------



## soks3d (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks daRicksta, I will check that site out.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 12, 2014)

dj54 said:


> I have a cajun injector smoker and use the amps pellet smoker. It works fine on the bottom left hand shelf. Only thing is i have to leave the door cracked open or it will go out due to oxygen starvation ( i guess ) leaving the door cracked doesnt seem to hurt anything. Good product, you cant go wrong with purchasing it


dj54, I saw an episode of Man Fire Food on Cooking Channel. The host was with a guy who's a pro and was using a professional box smoker and smoke was pouring out all around the closed door. If the pros have no problem with it then we shouldn't.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Dec 13, 2014)

I have a Cajun Injector smoker and I bought the AMNPS recently. You should place the AMNPS either on the small rack to the left and above the chip tray or on the two rods directly beside the tray.  One thing to remember is always put the lit side of your AMNPS towards the chip tray.  If you put the lit side next to the wall, it will not get the proper air flow.  












20141213_065437.jpg



__ hamrhead1971
__ Dec 13, 2014





I realized my amnps was backwards after I took this pic.












20141213_073312.jpg



__ hamrhead1971
__ Dec 13, 2014





220°, door shut tight, TBS is rolling


----------



## johnnyb99 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for all of your responses.  I'm hoping one of the presents I open tonight will be the AMNPS I've been waiting to get! :)  I'm smoking a Turkey as I type this and was thinking how nice it would be to not have to go out and add wood chips all the time.  

I'm glad to hear that others are having success with using it in the Cajun Injector.  It looks like the only main hurdles are keeping oxygen to it, and keeping drippings off of it.  I have just a couple more questions for you folks using this in the cajun injector. 

Are you removing the wood chip box?

How are you "cracking the door open" for more oxygen?

Has anyone tried propping the wood chute door open for air flow?

I don't know what I would do without this forum.  You guys are awsome.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Dec 24, 2014)

johnnyb99 said:


> Thanks to everyone for all of your responses.  I'm hoping one of the presents I open tonight will be the AMNPS I've been waiting to get! :)  I'm smoking a Turkey as I type this and was thinking how nice it would be to not have to go out and add wood chips all the time.
> I'm glad to hear that others are having success with using it in the Cajun Injector.  It looks like the only main hurdles are keeping oxygen to it, and keeping drippings off of it.  I have just a couple more questions for you folks using this in the cajun injector.
> 
> Are you removing the wood chip box?
> ...



Johnny, hope you get your amnps, you will love it.  As far as your question:
1) do not remove the chip box or tray.  The smoker is designed to have it in.
2) I have never had the need to prop the door open.  If you light the amnps properly, it will burn.  I use a drip pan under my meat which makes for easy cleanup and keeps drippings off the amnps.  Preheat the smoker before you put the amnps inside and open the air damper wide open.  You should not have a problem with air flow.
3) If you feel the need, use a piece of wood pellet to CRACK the chip chute door open slightly.  Remember, the more fresh air the smoker pulls in, the harder it has to work to maintain temp and the CI does not have a high wattage heat element.

Best of luck and smoke on.


----------



## vegas flyingcub (Dec 24, 2014)

I have the larger cajun xl unit.  I use the the amps tube smoker in mine and it works great.. I always place my pellets in the oven to dry them out before placing them in the tube and lighting....Merry Christmas to all.....


----------



## smokingit (Dec 24, 2014)

johnnyb99 said:


> Thanks to everyone for all of your responses.  I'm hoping one of the presents I open tonight will be the AMNPS I've been waiting to get! :)  I'm smoking a Turkey as I type this and was thinking how nice it would be to not have to go out and add wood chips all the time.
> I'm glad to hear that others are having success with using it in the Cajun Injector.  It looks like the only main hurdles are keeping oxygen to it, and keeping drippings off of it.  I have just a couple more questions for you folks using this in the cajun injector.
> 
> Are you removing the wood chip box?
> ...



I use the Amaze-n tube smoker in my CI and have done both cold and hot smoke with it.  I have never had an issue, once I learned how to use it.  The tray type shouldn't be much different.  Just be sure to fill it properly, give it a shake to make sure the pellets are packed evenly. When lighting...torch it until the entire burning end glows nicely, and then torch it another 15 seconds or so. :-)

Airflow has never been a problem in mine as long as I got the smoker burning well.  I do leave the door slightly ajar during the 5-10 minute pre-burn just to make sure it stays lit. So far I havent had any need to leave the front door or the feed door open. Sometimes, being kind of anal retentive, I will pull the chip tray out about a half inch, though I'm not sure it is really neccessary. Just remember to push it back in if you decide to add chips at the end to extend your smoke time or add a different flavor.

Good luck and happy smoking!


----------



## daricksta (Dec 24, 2014)

hamrhead1971 said:


> I have a Cajun Injector smoker and I bought the AMNPS recently. You should place the AMNPS either on the small rack to the left and above the chip tray or on the two rods directly beside the tray. One thing to remember is always put the lit side of your AMNPS towards the chip tray. If you put the lit side next to the wall, it will not get the proper air flow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hamrhead1971 said:


> I have a Cajun Injector smoker and I bought the AMNPS recently. You should place the AMNPS either on the small rack to the left and above the chip tray or on the two rods directly beside the tray. One thing to remember is always put the lit side of your AMNPS towards the chip tray. If you put the lit side next to the wall, it will not get the proper air flow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own a MES 30 and I always place the AMNPS in lit end first. My thinking is that with the top vent and the side wood chip loader pulled out air flow is greater in the rear of the smoker. The results in my smoker have proven I was right.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 24, 2014)

hamrhead1971 said:


> I have a Cajun Injector smoker and I bought the AMNPS recently. You should place the AMNPS either on the small rack to the left and above the chip tray or on the two rods directly beside the tray. One thing to remember is always put the lit side of your AMNPS towards the chip tray. If you put the lit side next to the wall, it will not get the proper air flow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own a MES 30 Gen 1 and I always insert the AMNPS lit end first. With the wide-open top vent to right in the rear and the wood chip loader partly pulled out and also on that side, I thought the air flow would be greater back there and the results from my smoker have proven I was right.


----------



## johnnyb99 (Jan 3, 2015)

Well I didn't get the AMNPS for Christmas, but luckily my birthday was the next day and I finally got it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Went out to Ace Hardware right away and bought a mini propane torch.  Today is the day for the first smoke with it.  Rolled up two good looking fatties yesterday for today's smoke.  Lucked out yesterday at Costco and found a 30 pack of drips trays for only 6 bucks.  I'll probably post the pics in the fattie section.


----------



## johnnyb99 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok, so I did my first smoke using the AMNPS.  I think things went pretty darn good. I placed the AMNPS on the bottom little rack next to the smoker box (pics below).  The only concern I have is that I might have been burning pellets a little to quickly.  I was smoking a couple of fatties so I only filled it half way with pellets.  They burned up in about 3 to 3 1/2 hours.  It also sure seemed like I was getting alot of smoke coming out of the damper.  Perhaps I should try putting in on the rail right below that next time to see if it burns a little slower.  I honestly figured it would burn faster down there,













20150104_160621.jpg



__ johnnyb99
__ Jan 4, 2015


















20150104_160551.jpg



__ johnnyb99
__ Jan 4, 2015


















20150104_160541.jpg



__ johnnyb99
__ Jan 4, 2015


----------



## travelbilly (Jan 11, 2015)

I DID get an AMNPS for Christmas, and I'm gonna use it for the 1st time today, can't wait! Rubbed up a venison roast yesterday and just wove it up a little bacon babushka for it. My question is, why not put the AMNPS on the floor of the smoker off to the side of the heating element? Won't it be far enough away??


----------

